# Aug. 5 Show in York, PA



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

The White Rose Pigeon Association's summer pigeon show will be Sunday, August 5 near York, PA. The entry form, rules and directions can be found on the Club's website:

http://www.whiterosepigeon.com


----------

